
Swallowing the elephant (part 1) - reedlaw
https://pharr.org/matt/blog/2018/07/08/moana-island-pbrt-1.html
======
taspeotis
Previous discussion [1].

    
    
        My adventures getting Disney’s Moana island scene to render well with Pbrt (pharr.org)
        463 points by dsr12 3 months ago | cached | hide | past | web | favorite | 46 comments
    

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17546915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17546915)

------
dtf
Another series on this mammoth dataset:

1\.
[https://schuttejoe.github.io/post/disneybsdf/](https://schuttejoe.github.io/post/disneybsdf/)

2\.
[https://schuttejoe.github.io/post/disneypostmortem/](https://schuttejoe.github.io/post/disneypostmortem/)

------
RyanShook
Render pipeline work appears to be 75% engineering and 25% intuition based on
analyzing the output. The sheer number of files in this one scene makes the
benefit of multiple threads really clear.

